# DFW Aquatic Plant Club - July meeting



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

The member we had lined up for the July meeting had to bow out of the club and we are left with an opening if someone wants to volunteer to host the meeting. Please respond as soon as possible so we can secure a date and get the word out to the members. We have a backup in case no one steps forward but we wanted to extend the opportunity for a member to have a meeting in their home.
Hosting a meeting is a great way to meet others with like interests and to solicit advice on your tanks. Members attending the meeting will bring snacks and drinks so your responsibility as the host is minimal. We always have a great plant swap and, as we discussed at the last meeting, the plant swap will be held at the end of the meetings starting in July. Newcomers are welcome but the plant swap is reserved for paid members.

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I cannot host but this will be the first meeting I'll be able to attend since I now have weekends off. I'm excited.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

